# Whitfield Advantage Plus Control Panel Fault?



## dannyashana (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
We have been using our Whitfield Advantage Plus (serial WH104443) for 12 seasons without incident. My wife is an expert pellet stove cleaner and cleans our stove every Saturday morning during the heating season. We live in NW Missouri and use our stove continuously from mid November to mid March. Our first hiccup seems to have occurred this evening. We had the stove off for cleaning today (as usual), and when we hit the start button the blowers both came on full (like normal). But this time, instead of settling back to heat and blower set points after a second and a half, the stove just went off. We tried hitting the start button several times with the same results. I unplugged the stove to reset. Still wouldn’t start normally. After trying to start the stove for a few minutes (and having it unplugged several times), all five of the blower lights and all five of the heat output lights started blinking alternately. Meaning that the five green blower lights would blink on and off, and then the five red heat output lights would blink on and off. This alternating pattern would continue until I unplugged the stove again. I am surprised that I haven’t been able to find a thorough diagnostic for this control panel on-line. The closest that I have gotten, so far, is this forum. I’m glad you guys are here. Any thoughts on my situation? Based on what I have learned just now from hearth.com forum, I suspect that my high limit snap switch has failed. I can easily test it to see for sure, but I would be thrilled to know if there is a document available ANYWHERE that tell what the different self diagnostic blinking light patterns mean for the control panel on my stove. Thanks in advance for any help or advice you can provide…


----------



## hearthtools (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not sure. 
I never seen that happen on the 902 board.
all the lights will flash at once when the thermostat circuit is open and not calling for heat.

im 95% sure your board is bad because I never seen the board flash if one of the limit switches or vacuum switches are open or closed.
to  bad you dont know someone that has a stove with the 902 board you can take off their stove you can try.


----------



## dannyashana (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  The control board was doing some other weird stuff too that seemed kind of random.  The alternate flashing thing I mentioned was the only thing that seemed coherent and possibly meaningful.  Anyway, the control board was already suspect in my mind.  I searched on-line a bit already and it seems that the "low" selling price for one of those control boards is $399.  Sheesh...  Maybe someone has an idea of where I can get it for less money...


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like the Board is bad, just search the Internet. Maybe Rod can help you with this one. The cheapest I've paided for this Board is 299.


----------



## hearthtools (Nov 30, 2009)

Mr Whitfield said:
			
		

> Sounds like the Board is bad, just search the Internet. Maybe Rod can help you with this one. The cheapest I've paided for this Board is 299.



sorry all I have is a link to www.woodheatstoves.com and a coupon code of hearthtools.com


----------



## dannyashana (Dec 3, 2009)

My board is definitely bad.  Lights blinking randomly, motors starting and stopping randomly with the lights.  Ordered a new board today.  Should have it in a couple of weeks.  Seems to be a high demand for this part (12055902).  I DIDN'T have a surge protector on my stove for nearly 13 years.  I bought a nice Belken surge protector at Home Depot yesterday...  So... my new board will hopefully last longer than 13 years.  Thanks again to everybody for their input...!!


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 3, 2009)

......good luck dannyashama ......let us know when ur up and running again...... 

......also, I have mentioned this before...... to those who run a vacuum near or 'in' their stove when cleaning it in the winter...... some unplug the stove from the wall before doing so.  If the stove has a 3 prong electrical cord feeding it, the third prong grounds the stove.  ...........As the air gets drier and the vacuums create more 'high voltage' static on or 'in' your stove,......so make sure you leave the stove 'plugged in' to your surge suppressor (and into the outlet) to protect your sensitive electronics in the stove... might just save you $$$ .... just my $.02.......  ;-)


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 3, 2009)

....sorry ....double post...... :roll:


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 3, 2009)

dannyashana said:
			
		

> My board is definitely bad.  Lights blinking randomly, motors starting and stopping randomly with the lights.  Ordered a new board today.  Should have it in a couple of weeks.  Seems to be a high demand for this part (12055902).  I DIDN'T have a surge protector on my stove for nearly 13 years.  I bought a nice Belken surge protector at Home Depot yesterday...  So... my new board will hopefully last longer than 13 years.  Thanks again to everybody for their input...!!


couple of weeks? were did you order from?


----------



## dannyashana (Dec 3, 2009)

Ordered from Rymer Heating LLC in Crivitz, Wisconsin.  Jeff Rymer (owner) didn't have the 12055902 board in stock but can get it for me from the Lennox warehouse.  He didn't know how quickly they would get it to him, hence the longish delivery estimate...


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 3, 2009)

dannyashana said:
			
		

> Ordered from Rymer Heating LLC in Crivitz, Wisconsin.  Jeff Rymer (owner) didn't have the 12055902 board in stock but can get it for me from the Lennox warehouse.  He didn't know how quickly they would get it to him, hence the longish delivery estimate...


im sure woodheatstoves would have had them in stock


----------



## dannyashana (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I had looked at the woodheatstoves website and noted that they list a control board for my Advantage Plus.  They list the 12055912 board, which I'm told will work, but I would assume that there is something different about it since it is a different part number than my original 12055902.  The primary reason I am happy to wait a few days for a board from Jeff Rymer is the nearly $200.00 savings in cost...  

I am a curious type, and am wondering if anyone on this forum knows precisely what the difference is between the "912" and "902" control boards...??  Apparently it is not much of a difference, but I'm still curious.


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 3, 2009)

dannyashana said:
			
		

> Yes, I had looked at the woodheatstoves website and noted that they list a control board for my Advantage Plus.  They list the 12055912 board, which I'm told will work, but I would assume that there is something different about it since it is a different part number than my original 12055902.  The primary reason I am happy to wait a few days for a board from Jeff Rymer is the nearly $200.00 savings in cost...
> 
> I am a curious type, and am wondering if anyone on this forum knows precisely what the difference is between the "912" and "902" control boards...??  Apparently it is not much of a difference, but I'm still curious.



Yes it is a bug in their shopping cart that I have told them about.

if you do a search for the 902 board they have it.


----------



## dannyashana (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay.....  Does this also mean that you are indicating that the "912" board is notably different and WILL NOT WORK in my Whitfield Advantage Plus (S/N 04443)...??  For future reference, this would be good to know, one way or the other.  And, MANY THANKS Rod for your great input into my situation...!!


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 3, 2009)

dannyashana said:
			
		

> Okay.....  Does this also mean that you are indicating that the "912" board is notably different and WILL NOT WORK in my Whitfield Advantage Plus (S/N 04443)...??  For future reference, this would be good to know, one way or the other.  And, MANY THANKS Rod for your great input into my situation...!!



to tell you the truth I have no idea what the 912 board is.
the correct board is
http://woodheatstoves.com/whitfield-advantage-iit-and-adv-plus-control-board-p-9430.html


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok i checked my old parts list
the 912 board is for

LENNOX HEARTH PRODUCTS
Service Replacement Parts List
Advantage II-T Classic
Pellet, Freestanding & Insert, WP2
MODEL YEARS: 2002 + (Serial # 75864 & up)

I dont know what the difference is but this is the stove lennox Resurrected when they seen that the Failed Pro line of pellet stoves killed there pellet stove sales and business


----------



## strichards (Dec 3, 2009)

Hope you have better luck than I did. I have the same stove w/same problem. ordered a new control board and it still is blinking not sure what it could be??????Nobody in my area that works on them within 100 miles!


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 3, 2009)

strich said:
			
		

> Hope you have better luck than I did. I have the same stove w/same problem. ordered a new control board and it still is blinking not sure what it could be??????Nobody in my area that works on them within 100 miles!


is all your lights blinking? if so then the thermostat connection is open and the stove is in keep fire mode.

if you have a advanage plus it has some speaker wire type terminals at the back of the stove. if you are not using a stat you need to put a jumper accross them.
if you do have the jumper then check the wires that go from that to the control board and make sure it is conneced to the two spade connections at the bottom of the board.
tip to avoid problems with the clamp terminal at the back of the stove hook up your thermostat or jumper right to the board.


----------



## strichards (Dec 4, 2009)

O.K. Thank you


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 4, 2009)

strich said:
			
		

> O.K. Thank you


let us know what you find


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 4, 2009)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> Ok i checked my old parts list
> the 912 board is for
> 
> LENNOX HEARTH PRODUCTS
> ...



If I recall correctly the 902 board is for manual ignition stoves like the older II-T and the 912 board is for the versions with the igniter. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Dec 4, 2009)

The Boards are base on S/N per tech support.


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 5, 2009)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> hearthtools said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are correct. the older stoves had a timer cube for the start up time of the optional ignitor
and on the newer stoves they incorporated the timer for the ignitor on the control board.


----------



## strichards (Dec 6, 2009)

hearthtools said:
			
		

> strich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes that was it !! The dog had pulled the jumper wire from the back of the stove everything is working great Thanks Steve


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 6, 2009)

strich said:
			
		

> hearthtools said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame it on the dog.


----------



## strichards (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## dannyashana (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay guys, I'm back.  Received my new control board today.  Hooked it up and everything is running perfectly.  I took the insulating cover off of the back of my old board to take a close look at the PCB (printed circuit board).  The board was darkened from excess heat at the upper right corner.  There is a larger resister, a large capacitor, a transitor, a diode, and other stuff up in that corner.  A more practical observation I made concerning the old board is this...  while the old board was still running the stove I noticed that every time the auger motor would run the fan motors would noticeably slow down (drop in RPM).  It had been doing that for a while I think (like since last year).  Anyway, with the new board, there is no drop in fan speed at all when the auger runs.

I'm glad this forum is here.  Made repairing my stove go much quicker and easier.  Thanks again guys.


----------



## dannyashana (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a quick follow-up on my Whitfield Advantage Plus...  It has been two months now and everything is still running perfect with the new "902" control board.  I love the stove, and, except for a tiny bit of erosion on the fire brick set, after 13 years it stills looks like a new one.


----------



## imacman (Feb 19, 2010)

dannyashana said:
			
		

> Just a quick follow-up on my Whitfield Advantage Plus...  It has been two months now and everything is still running perfect with the new "902" control board.  I love the stove, and, except for a tiny bit of erosion on the fire brick set, after 13 years it stills looks like a new one.



Great to hear!  Hopefully it will last many more years.


----------

